# اجمل صور للعذراء مريم



## كلدانية (8 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## أَمَة (11 يونيو 2014)

صور حلوة كثير للتي اطاعت مشيئة الرب وعن طريقها تم خلاصنا بتجسد الإله منها. 

تشفعي من أجل السلام في العالم يا والدة الله الفائقة القداسة.

تسلم ايدك يا بنتي كلدانية.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2014)

صور جمييله اوى اوىىىى


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 يونيو 2014)

صور جميلة اوى
تهز النفس
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)

أمة قال:


> صور حلوة كثير للتي اطاعت مشيئة الرب وعن طريقها تم خلاصنا بتجسد الإله منها.
> 
> تشفعي من أجل السلام في العالم يا والدة الله الفائقة القداسة.
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا بنتي كلدانية.


 اهلا بيكي يا غاليه
نورتي الموضوع وربنا
يفرح قلبك
دايما
​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صور جمييله اوى اوىىىى


 شكرااا لمرورك حبوا بركة ام النور تكون معاك​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يونيو 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> صور جميلة اوى
> تهز النفس
> الرب يباركك


 شكراااا لحضرتك على المرور الجميل
الرب يباركك  خدمتك​


----------



## +سيمفونية الرب+ (18 يوليو 2014)

صور رائعة لأمنا الفائقة الطهارة مريم العذراء :roses:

أشكركِ أختي كلدانيــة على هذه الصور الجميلة.

الرب يباركك،،
:new5:

​


----------



## كلدانية (18 يوليو 2014)

+سيمفونية الرب+ قال:


> صور رائعة لأمنا الفائقة الطهارة مريم العذراء :roses:​
> أشكركِ أختي كلدانيــة على هذه الصور الجميلة.
> 
> 
> ...



شكرااااا لمروووورك حبيبتي
منورة الموضوع ربنا يبارك​


----------

